# Seed in cockatiels poop



## TheBudgies

My new cockatiel i got yesterday has seeds in his poop which he must have eaten when he was in the petstore because he hasnt eaten since i got him he is 4-6 months old does anyone know what might be wrong also could he be weak after losing soo much blood from his eye


----------



## aluz

Having whole seeds in the poop indicates your bird isn't properly digesting the food and as a consequence isn't getting the right nutrition. That coupled with the fact that your cockatiel lost a lot of blood yesterday is clearly not a good thing because an injured animal that is in recovery needs to eat a good diet in order to get the strength to get better. If you don't have egg food, then get some, also try to offer spray millet, which is easy to dehusk and digest.
Your cockatiel really needs to be seen by an avian vet, so that he is properly tested to see if he has a digestion problem and medicated, not to mention his injured eye also needs to be seen.
The problem with the seed on the poop most likely won't go away untreated and there is the risk your cockatiel may slowly start to starve from lack of nutrients.


----------



## Spiritbird

Birds need a wellness check when they are new. Now you have another reason to make a visit. May I suggest a crop gram stain be done to check for bacteria that should not be there or yeast. Good luck.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Brandon,

The kindest and most responsible thing you can do for the new cockatiel is take it to an Avian Vet and have it properly checked and diagnosed.

The poor bird has already been through a great deal and you've had it for less than a day.

If you want the bird to be healthy and happy, then you should find the money to have the bird totally checked out by an Avian Vet. Any health issues regarding the bird should be addressed with the vet at that time, and a full wellness exam needs to be performed.

Please begin doing some research on-line yourself with regard to the proper care of cockatiels.

Check your local library for books on their history and how to care for them. If you find one that is really good and has the information you need, add it to your Christmas "Wish List".*


----------



## TheBudgies

We are bringing him to a vet in a few minutes sweet bird he has such lovely fethers

Hes only new remember new birds dont eat for about 2 days until they are used to their surroundings and he wont eat anything else or drink water and he still has dry blood around his eye

Great news everybody i rang the vet before i left and she said theres no need for me to come down and the seeds in the poop she said he has an upset stomach and it will go away in a few days and his eye be ok but im still gonna go anyway just incase


----------



## aluz

TheBudgies said:


> Hes only new remember new birds dont eat for about 2 days until they are used to their surroundings and he wont eat anything else or drink water and he still has dry blood around his eye


Yes, but after bleeding profusely any living being needs nourishment in order to cope better. After donating blood, we need to replenish for what was lost and drink lots of liquids and have a good meal rich in iron.
You should have made sure after all that the cockatiel has been through that it was important for the bird to eat and drink. This is not a normal situation to go through right after getting a new bird.


----------



## FaeryBee

*I'm very pleased to hear you are taking him to the Avian Vet for a check-up! :thumbsup:

The fact that you are doing so indicates you want to ensure his health and happiness. 

Please let us know how he's doing after his appointment.*


----------



## TheBudgies

Im back from the vet now she said its not bacterial and he looks very healthy and his eye will be ok i let him out of his cage and hes sitting up above it cleaning himself and the eye area he looks very happy

He seems to be pooping normal now


----------

